
Build a Serverless Production-Ready Blog - mlabouardy
https://medium.com/@mlabouardy/build-a-serverless-production-ready-blog-b1583c0a5ac2
======
indigodaddy
Out of all of the SSG's that I've wanted to try out (looked at a bunch but
haven't really used any yet), Hexo looks the most attractive. You can also
install a webui front end for it called Hexo Admin, which gives it an
apparently very Ghost-like appearance and composition feel.

I wonder however, if those who set up their own CI and S3 and Cloudfront for
https, know that they can just do all this for free with just Git and
Netlify... Sure simplifies the process/# of pieces.

